# 2004 Dodge 1500 Slt 4.7 V-8 & 21rs



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok, so I've been reading all morning about towing and all and now I'm a bit concerned.









We have a 2004 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT with the 4.7 liter V-8, Axle Ratio 3.55, 6650 GVWR (I think?) and are planning to complete the financing on an 21RS this am.....we are having weight distribution & anti sway added in addition to the wiring and electric brakes.....but also plan to toss in 3 dirtbikes in the bed of the truck (approx 250# ea?) and ofcourse gear/folks.....and at other times had hoped to put both Magna's in the bed of the truck (weight 550# ea approx) when its just the two of us going off on our own to camp/ride.

Are we exceeding the limits of what is sane and safe??

Thanks!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

You will get a LOT of opinion when it comes to tow setups. The Load-Leveling is a must. If you are carrying 750 lbs of motorcycles plus the weight of some human beings, along with necessary gear and food you will be approaching your max. That being said, IMHO if you drive at a reasonable speed and carefully load your gear you should have no problem.

Which dealership are you working with? I am also in Marietta. I bought mine at CampingTime in Snellville. I was originally working with a salesman at the Woodstock location.

We are planning an Outbackers Rally in late April. Here is a link to the thread.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=1539&hl=

We would love to have you join us.

Reverie


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

We are working with Bill in Woodstock (CamperTime). We met him at the RV Show yesterday. I am supposed to go this morning and have the financing done and finalize the deal. As much as I want this camper I am having cold feet. I've been reading all night and morning on this board about mods, problems, towing etc and this is all so new to me!







I am so envious over the slide cover one gentleman here built! WOW!!

It seems Camper Time is the only dealer selling the Outback new in GA. I was worried about paying too much etc so I've been scouring the web trying to find comps to see if we are getting a fair price. I *think?* we are.....oy.









The Rally in April sounds promising! We love to camp and I think it would be neat to meet others in the area with the same hobby.

I take it you are pleased with your Outback? Where is your favorite place to camp locally? We have always loved Red Top for weekend trips - but the pine beetles have done some serious damage and the clearing out of the deer is just DEPRESSING!

Sincerely,
Leslie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. We love our 21rs and have had good luck with it.

Do you know the gcwr (gross combined weight rating) of your truck? That's the total weight your truck and trailer can weigh together.

Without knowing the weight of your truck, it's hard to say if you will be overweight. But, if you add the weight of the trailer tongue (500-550#), dirt bikes (750#)and people (400-450#?), chances are you would be very close to, if not over the gvw of your truck. Minus a bike or two, you're probably okay. The best way to figure it out would be to get your truck weighed and work backwards from there.

If you are comfortable with the idea of using your truck close to or at it's maximum ratings, take it easy and go for it. Most of us towing wit half ton trucks are closer to the max ratings than we would like, but we make do.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you stay south of Atlanta (don't go up in the Smokies) when you take your trailer on the road you may be okay but you really need to check the allowances on your truck. The Dodge web site lists a towing capacity of 4100 lbs standard up to 8900 lbs max when properly equipped. I would guess yours is around 6000 lbs the way yours is set up.

Mine is rated at 8600 lbs with the set up you see in my signature and here in Idaho I need every bit of it with the 28 rss. With your set up and what you intend on carrying you may not be very comfortable.

If the rating is not listed on the paperwork you have call Dodge and ask for the rating. Dont just let them tell you it will do fine.

Good luck and Hope it will work out okay for you.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

The GVW is about 6600#. The trailer fully equipped from factory comes in at about 4300#. Add 500# for "Stuff", Add about 750# for bikes, Add 240# for the hubby, 155# for me and 140# for our son.....uh.....uh.....uh..... yeah. Ok we are getting VERY CLOSE here.....6085#!!!! OMG is that even safe??









So yeah....we kinda post-poned the decision on the trailer until we get this whole towing thing settled. We can't afford a bigger truck and a trailer and motorcycles and dirtbikes....i mean geez one must draw the line somewhere









Add to the mix that my teenage boy revolted on site at the bunk bed- "THAT LOOKS LIKE A COUFFIN NO WAY CAN I SLEEP IN THERE!!!!!" so that would lend us to thinking we need the 23RS....which is a couple hundred pounds heavier....putting us DANGEROUSLY close to the max weight.









Really guys....how close is safe on the weight? We will most certainly be traveling through the N. GA Mountains from time to time so this is scary stuff!

Thanks as always!
Leslie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

the3latours said:


> The GVW is about 6600#. The trailer fully equipped from factory comes in at about 4300#. Add 500# for "Stuff", Add about 750# for bikes, Add 240# for the hubby, 155# for me and 140# for our son.....uh.....uh.....uh..... yeah. Ok we are getting VERY CLOSE here.....6085#!!!! OMG is that even safe??Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time poster -- long time lerker...

My neighbor has the 21RS and I will tell you that his trailer with all the trailer and "stuff" weighed in about 5523. Thats the trailer alone with all the gear, appliances, propane, etc. He has a Ford F150 with a towing package that allows up to 7200 pounds so he is ok.

Most professional drivers will tell you that you should leave 10% margin against what you have and what the max on the rating is -- so therefore with a 21RS I would think you need to have a vehicle with a towing capacity of at least 6050 to be safe. I believe yours has that ...but you need to call the Dodge dealer.. give him the VIN number .. and let him tell you what it is .. (towing will depend on engine size, transmission, if it has a towing package, etc etc)

also if you are going up and down hills I would recommend at least no more then getting within 20% of tow weight.. the last thing you want is for your brakes to fail...

your problem is the GVWR...add together all the "stuff you are putting in the truck itself (fuel, people, bikes, food, accessories), plus the tongue weight of the trailer + the truck weight itself .. and then check your maximum GVWR and see if you are within 10% of that -- if you are then I would not risk it -- there is allot of things that can go wrong with carrying a heavy vehcile -- and your brakes are the first thing... and

if you happen to get in an accident the Trooper will add up everything for you and if you are over the GWVR then you insurance wise are looking for big trouble..

Too many people when they are near their towing limits try to trick themselves that they will never carry anything in the trialer except the trailer, etc etc... when in real life .. add your UVW and your carrying capacity and thats usually right on the mark...

and I have been pulling trailers most of my life -- i will tell you that pulling a trailer with a truck with 30% safety margin vs 10% margin makes a big difference... plus its easier for your truck, mpg, and strain on your heart everytime you come to a hill...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Good points Ghosty and welcome,

I definitely agree, the closer you get to your maximums, the harder your truck has to work and makes for a not so nice driving experience. You want to arrive at the campground ready to have fun, not all stressed out.

If your neighbor's 21rs weighs 5523#, he's 23# overweight









Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Good points Ghosty and welcome,
> 
> If your neighbor's 21rs weighs 5523#, he's 23# overweight
> 
> ...


This is explained by his dealer throwing in an additional battery, a small TV, and probably the case of beer he never takes out of the fridge!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Find your rig here: http://www.bobstravelcenter.com/04towguide.htm

If I read you right you are either a 1500 Regular Cab SLT or a Quad Cab, then short vs. long bed. Then there is auto vs. standard. And 2WD vs. 4WD. Lotsa choices.

The bad news: The Quad cab tow amount with the 3.55, a long bed, 4WD and standard shift would be 4,450. MINUS 100 pounds for SLT, MINUS 250 pounds for the long bed, MINUS another 300 if you have 4WD. That leaves about 3800 tow. Yuck.

The better news: Assuming the best scenario from the info you gave me, you would have a short bed, 2WD, Reg Cab with the 4 or 5 Spd auto. That would start you around 6400 MINUS the SLT option. That makes it 6300 tow amount.

By the way, tow amount includes the camper and everything in or on the truck.

Numbers speak for themselves. When they speak, opinions don't count.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who has responded. I really do appreciate it!

It looks like we are going to have to explore other options. I spent all last night looking at ultra lites online and re-evaluating our options.

It has become painfully clear that if we are going to persue the dirt biking/motorcycling angle of camping we are going to have to go with a much much lighter weight camper. Since we already own the dirt bikes and motorcycles and our son is about to burst with excitement over it the choice has been made. I guess I will start looking into the hybrid/bantham trailers and as a last resort look into a nicer pop up









What it boils down too is that this. We love the Outback, but not at the expense of saftey. We want the comfort and convienence, but don't want to give up our bikes and can't afford a bigger truck (it's also a daily commuter).

Grown up decisions suck LOL.

Thank you to everyone here on this board- what a great community!!!

Sincerely 
Leslie


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

the3latours said:


> Thank you to everyone who has responded. I really do appreciate it!
> 
> It looks like we are going to have to explore other options. I spent all last night looking at ultra lites online and re-evaluating our options.
> 
> ...


Leslie,

I looked at the Keystone Zepplin line of ultra-lights last week at a show. For the size and weight they looked nice. The Z242 has a dry weight around 3800 lbs and would be nicely loaded around 4500. I am not sure your son would like the bunks it there anymore than the outback, but may be worth a look.

Jared


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok so here are the stats on our specific truck per Dodge:

3.92 Axle Ratio You Can Tow 7450 lbs
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating(GVWR)_=6650
Payload=1740
Curb Weight=4910
Curb WeightFront/Rear=2910/2000
GAWRFront/Rear=3700/3900
Gross Combination Weight Rating(GCWR)=12500

(Based on our VIN number and a phone call to Dodge)

I feel really stupid.....but what does this mean? How much of a trailer can we safely tow if we account for 1850# of other "stuff" (800# for dirtbikes in bed of truck, 550# for people in cab and 500# for stuff in trailer) ?








_


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Fully loaded up and ready to camp we are a full 2,000 pounds under max towing. Given that, on nearly every 6% grade we climb in Colorado while towing, I turn to my wife and say, "Just think if we were only 1,000 pounds under max towing!".

You are on the right track, Leslie. Lose some toys, change the TV, or just splurge on a way cool popup. Like you say, gotta draw the line somewhere.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

the3latours said:


> Ok so here are the stats on our specific truck per Dodge:
> 
> 3.92 Axle Ratio You Can Tow 7450 lbs
> Gross Vehicle Weight Rating(GVWR)_=6650
> ...


_

First off don't feel stupid, nobody knows everything. Better to ask now then to get into trouble down the road.

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/index.htm

This link has great info on calculating tow capacity. From the left bar "What can I tow" there is a downloadable excel spreadsheet. Fill in your info and go from there. All of the terms are defined.

Jared_


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link! action

We feel per that spreadsheet and another that my husband found that we've demonstrated that we can safely haul all our "Stuff" and a very nicely equipped 2004 Travel Star 19ck hybrid trailer (3140# actual weight prior to our junk being thrown in it) and still have about 20% cushion in our towing capabilities for saftey.









It's not an Outback, but it sure beats the heck out of our tent & air mattress combo we currently have, AND its $5k less than the price we had on the Outback.









It beats a tradional pop up in our eyes (we've owned a base model 8' box pop up in the past) because of the massive amounts of storage, real kitchen and real bathroom on board and improved awning. I don't mind the canvas sleeping areas, they were my favorite aspects of our traditional pop up (sleeping with the "windows" open- still felt like camping to me. We realize it's not "ideal" but seems to be the solution to our camping needs (atleast until our son leaves for college!







)

You all have just been fantastic








and I'm gonna be sorry to not be a fellow outbacker anymore! shy

Sincerely,
Leslie


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Doesn't mean you have to leave. There's lots of real good camping tips here, for any make or model of camper.

Please, stay. And add to the fun!

Happy camping!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I agree with Shake,

The use of this website is not contingent on you owning an Outback. If you still wish to be a part of the fun here, please stay and post.

Life is too short to leave friends behind because they don't have the same manufacture of camper.


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

I love you guys!









I am officially the proud owner of a camper!!! I just purchased a 2000 Rockwood M-2305 TT! Its weight is 2808#!!! It has every option I wanted/needed (heat/air/stove/oven/microave/hot water/full bathroom/real sink/full/queen bed/room for teen/double axle/awning/outside shower/no canvas!) is in great shape and was only $6999!!! I am so excited I could scream. We pick it up tomorrow at 3pm. sunny

The floorplan is exactly what I had hoped for - has a rear full/queen bed that lifts up for storage, room to walk around most of the bed, storage closets in bedroom, then kitchen & bath are in middle of trailer, and at the front of the trailer there is a U Dinette with an overhead folding bunk (which will be storage for us). PERFECT. No wasted space when our son isn't with us, but the U dinette is plenty big enough to accomodate him, him and a friend, or two of our other adults friends if the occassion arises. There's even a door just for the bedroom.







I couldn't be happier.

YIPEE!!!! And...ya'll said I could stay. How cool is that?

Thanks!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations and enjoy your new camper!!!!!







Doesn't matter what you camp in, as long as you get out there, and you're always welcome here.

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations! Welcome to the RV set and prepare for some good times.

Now if SPRING would show up!


----------

